# Swedish: Hamnplan



## PERSEE

Hi everyone,

I'm translating from English to French an article about Sweden. It says: "The (...) barbecue stood on a platform on Hamnplan in the city [of Visby, Gotland] (...)"

What is Hamnplan ?

Thanks for helping !


----------



## Frenchlover1

Hi!

Wikipedia says it is a market in Öster, Örebro. (http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamnplan)

Hope that helps


----------



## PERSEE

Thanks, Frenchlover. I clicked on the link, but as I don't know Swedish, I'm at a loss...

You mean there is a "hamnplan" somewhere else than in Visby? Should I infer from this that Visby's hamnplan is also a market?

Judging by the picture and the movie clip that illustrate the article, we are in front of a house:
http://www.thelocal.se/27630/20100706/


----------



## Frenchlover1

Here is a map showing where Visby and Öster are: http://maps.google.no/maps?q=örebro...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CB8Q8gEwAA

And they are definitively two different places 

But, wow, look what I found:

http://maps.google.no/maps?q=hamnpl...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CB0Q8gEwAA

!!!

There's obvious a Hamnplan in Visby too! Well that's wonderful
When I googled "hamnplan visby" I found other evidences for its existence too 

The translation of the word Hamnplan into English would be (word for word) "Port place", a port (for boats).

The Hamnplan in Öster (The market) _could_ be just a market name. Maybe the Hamnplan in Visby is a port?

http://www.hamnplan5.com/ It could also be a restaurant/bar?

But it is not _that_ normal to have a platform in a restaurant, though ... 

Maybe it really _is_ a port?


----------



## PERSEE

Thanks for the long explanations! The matter is quite complex, obviously. I guess we'll have to _go_ there and check for ourselves.


----------



## Swites

It's just a place in Visby. It's like if it had taken place in London they might have "barbequed" in Trafalgar square. Just an open area where people can gather.  Every year, (I think, or maybe it's just election year) the politicians gather on Gotland for something called "Almedalsveckan" or "politikerveckan" where they hold speeches and debates and things like that. The press is gathered too and this is why they chose to do it just then and in Visby.


----------



## cocuyo

"Plan" in Swedish is just an open place, like a square or other fairly even ground, and "hamn" is the harbour. "Hamnplan" is a specific place, its _name_ is Hamnplan, hence it will not need a translation, and that's why it is not "translated" in the article, just as we would not translate "Champs Elysées" in an article in Swedish.


----------



## Frenchlover1

> I guess we'll have to go there and check for ourselves.



Hahaha, yeah 

Thank you so much, Swedish people!


----------



## AutumnOwl

Hamnplan in Visby is a square near the habour, the restaurant is situated by the square. Hamnplan is just around the corner from Almedalen, where the politicians made their speaches.


----------



## Poposhka

If the text you have is in English and you're translating it to French you would probably not lose any cultural (Swedish) context by just using the noun "Hamnplan" in the French text as it is as well.


----------

